# Toronto Police Officer at Funeral for NYPD Cop



## tomahawk6 (6 Jan 2015)

Nice  







A police officer from Tononto, Canada, hands out patches to spectators during the funeral of Officer Wenjian Liu in the Brooklyn borough of New York, Sunday, Jan. 4, 2015. Liu and his partner, officer Rafael Ramos, were killed Dec. 20 as they sat in their patrol car on a Brooklyn street. The shooter, Ismaaiyl Brinsley, later killed himself. (AP Photo/Seth Wenig)


----------



## X Royal (7 Jan 2015)

From what I read he would have been one of about 30 Toronto officers attending the funerals.


----------



## Tibbson (7 Jan 2015)

Mounties, QPP, Montreal were there too and at least one MP attended.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Jan 2015)

Is that the same funeral where the NYPD cops turned their backs on the mayor during funeral?


----------



## mariomike (7 Jan 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Is that the same funeral where the NYPD cops turned their backs on the mayor during funeral?



Yes. Also at the funeral of Officer Ramos.

This is in the news:

"Rank-and-file officers appear to have been engaging in a work slowdown to show their displeasure with the mayor, NYPD sources confirmed Monday."
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/tickets-drop-92-week-apparent-nypd-slowdwon-article-1.2066763


----------



## mariomike (31 Aug 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> A police officer from Tononto, Canada, hands out patches to spectators during the funeral of Officer Wenjian Liu in the Brooklyn borough of New York, Sunday, Jan. 4, 2015. Liu and his partner, officer Rafael Ramos, were killed Dec. 20 as they sat in their patrol car on a Brooklyn street.



August 30, 2016

The Rafael Ramos and Wenjian Liu National Blue Alert Act is worthless as it has no funding.

Law designed to protect cops from ambush attacks lacks federal funding
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/law-designed-protect-cops-attacks-lacks-federal-funding-article-1.2772182?utm_content=bufferb0928&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYDailyNewsTw
The Blue Alert Law, named in honor of Rafael Ramos and Wenjian Liu after they where ambushed and killed, faces a dead end after feds didn’t provide enough funding for implementation.


----------

